# Integra or Maratz



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay so I posted this exact thread on AVS and haven't had any responses. I wanna make a purchase decision on Friday. So here is is a basic copy and paste of what I am struggling with. 
I have found myself in yet another dilemma with my AV makeover.

Projects in progress:
Basement remodel. One room is to have 5.1 (.1 being a 15" horn)
Other room (office ) will be a 4.1 (.1 being a 15" horn)

Upstairs home theater setup is (under)powered by a HK AVR 240 that I would love to replace when I upgrade to the Panny S60.

Equipment I have: 
I have a receiver amp for the one room
Considering moving the HK to my office setup as it is just for gaming and music

There is a 6ch Adcom (5ch +1 sub ch) I could use for my upstairs 7.1 IF I bought the integra, and just run the (L/R) surrounds and rears off the same channel (FYI they are only 4' apart so it shouldn't make a huge difference)

I also have Behringer pro dcx2496

Here is my issue. Should I score a Marantz 8002 and plug and play it for my upstairs setup giving me a TRUE 7.1 and be done with it leaving my Adcom for powering the subs in the basement....OR

Pick up an Integra DCT-9.8 and power the 7.1 with a 5ch Adcom leaving me the 6th channel for a single 15 in the basement and amp plating the second.

Let me know if I am leaving out any information to help me make the final decision. I am really balanced and need something to sway my decision.

This site has been awesome at helping me with these decisions.

Respectfully,

Jesse


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

What kind of speakers do you have upstairs?

If you get the Integra and power the HT with the Adcom, that takes care of 5 of the 7.1 right, but what about the remaining 2.1?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Hoptologist said:


> What kind of speakers do you have upstairs?
> 
> If you get the Integra and power the HT with the Adcom, that takes care of 5 of the 7.1 right, but what about the remaining 2.1?


Im running Paradigm Monitor 9 series fronts and center channel. 
I have a Velodyne 1200 along with them. The surrounds are Proficient Audio Kevlar series 6.5s

I will have to tie the L surround and L rear to one channel and do the same with the rears.


----------

